# New Skinny guy



## crazy8 (Apr 6, 2005)

well ok imnot sure where to start all i know is i need some help and a hand in the right direction.

My Goal: My goal is to have a much better looking and fit body. I dont want to be HUGE i just want to be much more defined and to get rid of the slite gut i have aquired.I also have no chest at all which is something else I want to change.If needed i can try to post up some pics of what i look like now.

What I have: I have just recently brought out my dumbells. I got a large thing of EAS Whey Protein,  Weiders Creatine, and a multi-vitamin (nothing special).
Im 6' 185lbs.

I am as new to this as one person can be. Alll I know is what i want to look like but not sure how to do it with in my lifestayle and scedual i have now.So to get the help I feal iI need I will post a little sample of my day to day life.

My day:
Wake up at 530am
start work at 630am
first break at 900am
Lunch at 1130-1200 (PB&J or Balonga sandwich, chips, milk and oranges)
last break at 230pm 
get off work at 500pm
Make a 1 scoop protein shake and wait 30 minutes
workout for 30 minutes (either lifting or running)
Take my 7 creatine pills.
Eat supper (Dads cooking so it could be anything)

This is my life everyday and all I have is 2, 20 pound dumbells and not sure what all is hould do as far as what i should be taking, eating, or workouts i should be doing.I guess what i am saying is if you knew somebody with this kind of schedual and only had 20 pound dumbells and 2 differant supliments but wanted a nice chisseled body, what would you have them do or take to acheive all of this with so little.

Thanx alot for any advice and help.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2005)

Basically the best advice I can give you is read the sticky threads in the training and diet section. Your diet doesn't look very good to me, and it looks like you only eat about 3 times a day. Also, I'd recommend joining a gym unless you plan on getting more equipment than 2 20lbs dumbbells, do you have a bench to lie on for DB presses etc? I'm at school right now in study hall so I can't really go in depth on training routines/split and diets, but you should be able to read around here and learn a lot.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2005)

crazy8 welcome to IM!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 7, 2005)

I forgot to mention that i am 26.I did have somemore questions. As far as my diet goes, i dont realy have one other than i eat alot.I dont have any probloms with starting to eat healthy but never till just recently did i ever look at nutrition lables. What kinds of foods/meals should i be eating that will benafit me or anyone who wants to bulk muscle a bit?Thanx for the info and i will be reading more now 

Also any suggestions on how i should be taking my creatine pills and protein powder?


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome skinny dude.  Best advice I got when I first found this board:  read the stickys first!  Most of the time new ones are asking all the same basic questions.  You will learn alot either way.   One thing from me:  To add size/strength you have to FEED your muscles after you WORK your muscles.  To grow you will have to work hard and two 20pounders wont do much for you.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 8, 2005)

well as im sure you may or may not have assumed i have noticed little difference in my arms.My biceps seem stiffer and ever so slightly bigger. but im more wanting to work on my torso.I have no chest and as i stated before a slight gut.I dont like taking my shirt off unless i HAVE to and a tan wouldnt hurt me either..lol.Anyway im thinking about starting on cutting.I did haver one question about the protein i have.I read that you should take 1g/lbs of body weight.Is this for people who are wanting to build or is this what people should consume everyday? The stuff i have has 20g of protein, and says that i should do one scoop with 4-6oz of water or milk and that i should consume 1-2/day? So as most people i am learning more and more as i read so the more i read the more questions that will come.Thanx alot for all the help.


----------

